# Red Marker Light Bulbs?



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a red marker light on the back that is out. Anyone replaced one recently and know which ones to buy? I would assume it's a 194, but we know the problem with assumin'.

It's a 2010 230RS.
Thanks,
JR


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Whether the lamp is red or white, just take the cover lens off and unhook (unscrew) the lamp and take it to your friendly auto parts store. Usually the Lamp Type number is ink printed on the brass base of the lamp and that tells you what to buy.

Buy two; if one is gone, the other one is usually not too far behind. Just put it in your toolbox with the spare fuses, etc., for use when the next one dies.


----------

